# I think I'll stick to dogs!!



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

:roll: :lol:
http://glumbert.com/wii/view.php?name=pethippo


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Unreal 8O Got to be the ultimate pitbull surely :lol: 

Brilliant piece of footage,thanks for that.

steve


----------



## litcher (Jul 24, 2006)

I want one  

Viv


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Hmmmmm I wonder what will happen when sex and babies get in the way of a beautiful relationship??? I wouldn't like to be around!!

Pat


----------

